
Show HN: Kubernetes Manager – A Kubernetes Dashboard / Status Page - mlamina
https://github.com/mlamina/Kubernetes-Manager
======
mlamina
I wrote this little tool mainly for myself, because I felt the need to have
some kind of quick overview / status page for my Kubernetes clusters. Since
IMHO there is still no tool out there providing this kind of functionality the
way I wanted it to be, I just put the code on Github and hope that it might
help some colleagues in need :)

These are some of the core features that I find the most useful:

\- Quickly view the (color-coded!) status of all RCs, pods and services in
realtime per namespace

\- Delete pods and RCs with one click

\- List and search recent cluster events and quickly jump to related resources

\- Follow the progress of rolling updates in realtime

------
sofaofthedamned
Nice! I'll have a go of this tonight when I get home.

